# <Thrall/Horde> Suche eine Gilde



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2016)

Yo. ich weiß nicht ob ich hier Erfolg haben werde aber egal, ein Versuch isses wert.

 

Suche im Hinblick auf Legion ne freundliche und raid-orientierte Gilde. Am besten keine Hardcore-Gilde die 4x die Woche raidet, da ich zeitlich nur begrenzt Zeit habe. Meine letzter (ernsthafter) aktiver Raid war ICC, in WoD so mehr oder weniger alles gesehen, HFC im HC rumgegimpt und den Rest LFR. Spiele Paladin (Ret) und Hunter (MM), bin mir aber in Hinblick auf Legion noch nicht sicher was mein Main wird. Will einfach ne entspannte Gilde, die nicht zwanghaft TS voraussetzt, sondern wo man auch mal im /g Chat Spaß haben kann. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass ich TS komplett meide, ab und an will man aber auch seine Ruhe.

 

Also ich suche:

 

- aktive Gilde

- kein Zwang

- Rücksicht auf Job (aka RL geht vor)

- Raid-Gruppe wäre schön

- Entspannter Umgang miteinander

- Kein Kindergarten (den hab ich schon auf der Arbeit)

- TS erwünscht, aber nicht vorausgesetzt 

 

Ich biete:

 

- Verständnis des Spiels und Raidmechaniken (ich sage bewusst nicht Klassenverständnis, da sich ja einiges ändert)

- 10 Jahre Erfahrung im Spiel (oh Gott)

- nen geselligen Typen mit Humor und gewisser Reife (hört sich strange an, aber ich bin keine 14)

- Twinks bis zum Erbrechen

- Hilfsbereitschaft

- MAD SKILLZzzzzz (so viel zum Thema keine 14 mehr) 

 

Spielzeiten sind meist Mo, Mi, Do 19.00 bis 24.00, am Fr und WE je nach dem was ansteht.

 

 /w Xiv Ingame oder hier ne PM.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Juli 2016)

cûz, gute Ware der Junge


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2016)

Ich bezweifle stark dass hier jemand so eine Gilde bietet  

 

Bin irgendwie wieder heiß aufs raiden (nach 3 Addons).


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2016)

jung schau doch mal in forum. die quellen über mit suchposts ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2016)

Wollte ich auch als nächstes machen, meine Gametime ist nur vorbei und ich mach erstmal Pause bis PrePatch.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juli 2016)

Bekannte von mir haben eine Hordengilde auf Thrall - wollte dort auch wieder raiden, aber die sind mir einfach zu assi teilweise  aber wenn du damit kein Problem hast..? Raidzeiten und co passen auf jeden Fall


----------



## Veshrae (13. Juli 2016)

Seit es Carnivores nicht mehr auf Thrall gibt, ist Thrall nicht mehr das was es einmal war ):


----------

